# sorete



## joseluisblanco

Estimados foreros:
acaso este hilo deba estar en el foro Cultural Discussions, siendo así pido disculpas de antemano y además por lo incómodo de la palabra.
Ruego a todos que no me tomen por alguien amante de la escatología, aunque esta palabra me haya convertido en reincidente sobre el tema en varios hilos.

Me queda claro que la palabra sorete es considerada usual en el Río de la Plata.

Me queda claro también que es más o menos conocida en el resto del mundo hispanoparlante.

Además sé que lo correcto es decir mojón, y que no hay diferencias de significado; entendiendo que ambas significan _porción compacta de excremento humano que se expele de una vez _(RAE).
Debo aclarar que la palabra mojón no es muy conocida en el Río de la Plata, y precisamente porque se usa sorete. Si se dice mojón, sin más, se estará refiriendo uno a las marcas que se hacen en el terreno para distintos usos, por ejemplo los mojones que demarcan las líneas de frontera entre países o los mojones de kilómetros en los caminos y rutas. Nadie lo considerará soez en primera instancia.

Lo que no me queda claro es la razón de la RAE para ignorar olímpicamente a esta palabra. Lamento no poder argumentar en este momento, por ignorancia, con la etimología del vocablo, pero tengo la fuerte sospecha de que debe tener suficiente valor. Personalmente me enteré de la existencia de los mojones a la edad de 15 años, casi como una rareza, y no pertenezco a un contexto poco culto-erudito; en cambio sí conocí desde mi más tierna infancia a los soretes, es más, fueron la segunda cosa que produje, luego del meconio o alhorre (bueno, creo que es más o menos así para todos los seres humanos).

Compañeros foreros: ¿estoy malamente equivocado?
Creo que no, porque dudo que otro habitante rioplatense opine distinto; y haciendo un cálculo conservador, considerando a Buenos Aires y alrededores, 10 millones, y a Montevideo, 1 millón, resulta que por lo menos 11 millones de personas están de acuerdo con lo dicho.

¿Cómo es el trámite, dónde se halla la _Mesa de Entradas para Vocablos Nuevos de la RAE_? ¿Será que por demasiado vieja, la palabra sorete ya no puede ingresar por la _Mesa de Entradas para Vocablos Nuevos de la RAE_?

Permítanme decirlo en voz alta:

*¡La palabra sorete existe!*​
Muchas gracias.​


----------



## ManPaisa

Existe porque se la he oído con frecuencia a mis amigos porteños, incluso más en términos peyorativos _(¡sos un sorete!)_ que en referencia a un trozo de excremento.

¿Por qué no llamas o escribes a la Academia Argentina y les pides su ayuda?  ¿Acaso no están para eso?


----------



## joseluisblanco

ManPaisa: gracias por tu colaboración. Ya me sentía como en un relato de Kafka, aún sin haber iniciado el trámite.
Tienes razón, yo ni siquiera había argumentado con las derivaciones del uso de la palabra, sólo me conformo con que sea reconocida en su significación primaria; pues bien, intentaré seguir tu recomendación, y el tiempo (espero que no Kafka) dará su respuesta.
Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

El CREA recoge 7 documentos donde aparece la palabra "sorete". Y todos son argentinos, claro.

Saludos


----------



## joseluisblanco

Pinairun: lo he notado, gracias. Pero quiero más.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

joseluisblanco said:


> Pinairun: lo he notado, gracias. Pero quiero más.
> Saludos


 
Pues, adelante.


----------



## coquis14

joseluisblanco said:


> ManPaisa: gracias por tu colaboración. Ya me sentía como en un relato de Kafka, aún sin haber iniciado el trámite.
> Tienes razón, yo ni siquiera había argumentado con las derivaciones del uso de la palabra, sólo me conformo con que sea reconocida en su significación primaria; pues bien, intentaré seguir tu recomendación, y el tiempo (espero que no Kafka) dará su respuesta.
> Muchas gracias y saludos.


 Discúlpa la ignorancia José , ¿pero existe la posibilidad de que esta palabra venga del lunfardo y por eso el diccionario no la registre?.

Saludos


----------



## joseluisblanco

Acabo de escribir una carta a la Academa Argentina de Letras, destinatario Filología (espero haberla dirigido bien), y esperaré ansiosamente una respuesta.
Saludos


----------



## joseluisblanco

coquis14: tal vez tengas razón. Yo, como dije anteriormente, no conozco el origen de la palabra (tengo que hacer los deberes), pero el lunfardo y el español rioplatense no son al cabo compartimientos estancos.
Creo que la descripción del post #1 es descriptiva de la opinión de muchos rioplatenses, si no caí en la desgracia de alucinar cosas.
Personalmente, siempre viví en Buenos Aires, soy hijo de españoles, de Pontevedra (lo que podría haber modificado mi crianza), pero sólo aprendí "sorete", entiéndase, en contexto informal y como "mala palabra".
No quiero ser cargoso, pero me resulta difícil imaginar mi lenguaje sin la dichosa palabra.
Convengamos que si a esta altura la RAE incorporó vocablos como "standing"
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=391086
y casi, casi es una palabra para que la usen los catetos a los que refiere lazarus1907 en el hilo, no es indispensable para nuestro idioma, y sin embargo ahí está; opino entonces que el humilde y antiguo sorete merece el convite de la lengua (pido mil disculpas por el chiste fácil).


----------



## Edelmar

*Adhiero* a la cruzada pro oficialización del vocablo *sorete. *Si quieren dejamos para el lunfardo los términos *tereso *y* sorullo.*


----------



## ManPaisa

_'Jergas de habla'_ sí lo recoge, como término argentino y uruguayo.

También me uno a la cruzada.  No quiero que los amigos rioplatenses se frustren por un sorete.


----------



## Vampiro

Ya somos varios en la cruzada pro-sorete.
Si está incluída “zurullo” no veo por qué un sorete rioplatense tiene que ser menos.
Todos para uno y uno para todos.
¡¡Aguante sorete!!
Pero cuidado con pisarlos.
_


----------



## Aviador

joseluisblanco said:


> [...] Además sé que lo correcto es decir mojón, y que no hay diferencias de significado; entendiendo que ambas significan _porción compacta de excremento humano que se expele de una vez _(RAE).
> Debo aclarar que la palabra mojón no es muy conocida en el Río de la Plata, y precisamente porque se usa sorete. Si se dice mojón, sin más, se estará refiriendo uno a las marcas que se hacen en el terreno para distintos usos, por ejemplo los mojones que demarcan las líneas de frontera entre países o los mojones de kilómetros en los caminos y rutas. Nadie lo considerará soez en primera instancia. [...]



Interesante, joseluisblanco. Sin embargo, a este lado de la línea de mojones que marcan nuestra frontera común, _sorete_, como imaginarás, no se usa y cuando un chileno oye la palabra _mojón_ invariablemente piensa en excremento.
Las marcas a lo largo de las fronteras aquí son _hitos_.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Nuestra frontera separada por mojones?
Omaigod...
_


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> ¿Nuestra frontera separada por mojones?
> Omaigod...
> _



Eso es justamente lo que yo decía. Un chileno piensa inmediatamente en excremento cuando oye _mojón_.
Gracias por el ejemplo, Vampi .

Saludos.

P.D. No admito segundas lecturas de este mensaje. Y esto es en serio.


----------



## Edelmar

Mi sueño de unidad latinoamericana se está haciendo realidad a través de impensados caminos. ¡Gracias, pueblos hermanos y, ¿por qué no?, gracias al s#r#t#!


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> Existe porque se la he oído con frecuencia a mis amigos porteños, incluso más en términos peyorativos _(¡sos un sorete!)_ que en referencia a un trozo de excremento.


Existe. Sin duda. La forma peyorativa que mencionás _hace referencia al excremento_ (justamente, eso es lo que se le quiere a alguien cuando se le dice... lo que vos decís__)_._



coquis14 said:


> Disculpa la ignorancia José , ¿pero existe la posibilidad de que esta palabra venga del lunfardo y por eso el diccionario no la registre?


*Es lunfardo* (la etimología es incierta). Eso dice Oscar Conde en su _Diccionario Etimológico del Lunfardo_, obra que recomiendo a los interesados en la jerga propia del Río de la Plata (el hombre sabe -y cuando no sabe, lo dice, lo que no es poco-).



Edelmar said:


> *Adhiero* a la cruzada pro oficialización del vocablo *sorete. *Si quieren dejamos para el lunfardo los términos *tereso *y* sorullo.*


Los tres términos son del lunfardo.



joseluisblanco said:


> Acabo de escribir una carta a la Academa Argentina de Letras, destinatario Filología (espero haberla dirigido bien), y esperaré ansiosamente una respuesta.


 Luego contanos qué te dicen (mi sugerencia, si me permitís que te haga una, es que no te ilusiones... La A.A.L., ¡pardiez!).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay tiene plena vigencia, en todo el territorio, usada por gente de todas las edades. "No seas sorete" es un "no seas malo" más subido de tono, con más color, y es vulgar. También tiene femenino, como no podía ser de otra manera: "dale, nena, no seas soreta".
En italiano no encontré nada, pero hay muchos dialectos, así que vaya a saber uno. En francés, con pronunciación y escritura parecida (la "au" suena similar a la "o" castellana), encontré _sauret_, que según el Trèsor (segunda acepción) es en argot proxeneta. Parece más que dudoso que pueda venir de allí.
Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Tal vez venga de "zorullo", a su vez una deformación de "zurullo". Y, ojo, porque, justamente porque los diccionarios no lo recogen, se usa también con zeta: "zorete".


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hola a todos:
Muchas gracias a todos por su aporte; debo decir que me emocionó la _acogida_ dedicada al _sorete_.
Más allá de eso, he notado el suficiente interés en el asunto como para verificar que lo de la dichosa palabra no es sólo idea mía, y que en realidad el uso la da por buena, y aún los que no son de la región rioplatense la reconocen (aunque se haya popularizado más como adjetivo: ser sorete, que como sustantivo llano: equivalente a mojón).
Mi carta a la Academia Argentina de Letras aún aguarda respuesta; tal vez no haya sido el destino adecuado, o acaso la hayan considerado una chanza de mal gusto. Espero que no haya sido esto último.
Tal vez haya una vía más eficaz para presentar este tema ante la AAL o la RAE.
Saludos


----------



## joseluisblanco

También reconozco que todavía no hice la tarea de indagar la etimología; los datos que aportan los foreros son interesantes:
-Lo que dice Adolfo Afogutu es interesante (_sauret_, proxeneta - sorete), aunque estoy de acuerdo con él en que es más que dudoso que pueda venir de allí.
-El aporte de MarieSuzanne (zorullo, zurullo) también parece significativo y la posible relación con _zorete_ (pero, ojo que igualmente todos acordamos que lo "correcto" es *sorete*, ¿eh?)

Y finalmente me hizo mucha gracia eso de los amigos chilenos con el asunto de los mojones. A mí esto me ilustra todavía mejor el tema del hilo: que para un rioplatense la palabra mojón no significa en primera instancia lo de la _caca_. Es más, ni siquiera se usa en chistes/chanzas con doble sentido.
De nuevo, gracias a todos los que han aportado y acaso sigan aportando a este hilo, que más que hilo es una "cruzada" y de "unidad latinoamericana", canejo.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hay un vínculo
http://www.edutecne.utn.edu.ar/giorlandini-2008/Lunfardo_Siciliano.pdf
que sugiere una relación-secuencia

- Original siciliano (posiblemente aproximado):
*   Strúnzu*. Excremento humano.
- Lunfardo rioplatense:*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
   Estrunso*. Excremento humano.
- En el lunfardo, de un modo más claro y específico: *sorete*.

No me queda del todo clara la relación, el salto de *estrunso* a *sorete* (no me parece evidente), pero tal vez sea una punta de ovillo para indagar.
Disculpen por el lento avance de mi averiguación, es que a veces me desaliento y siento que _esto es al pedo_ (dejando la cuestión del cuesco para otro hilo).
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Saludos
[/FONT][/FONT]

Sí en cambio encontré
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cerote

*cerote.*
(de _cera_).
... *3.* m. coloq._ C. Rica_,_ El Salv._,_ Guat._ y_Nic._ Excremento sólido.

Creo que se acerca bastante; incluso leí en la web a un guatemalteco
http://historiasyopiniones.blogspot.com/2007/03/que-serote.html
que se acostumbra también _serote_, aunque no esté aprobada; o sea
_cerote_ - _serote_ - _sorete_
me parece bastante coherente. Eso sí, no me pregunten qué tiene que ver Centroamérica con el Rio de la Plata en esta cuestión.
Saludos

Y aún más
http://www.redota.com/foros/carpeta.asp?ForoID=165&MsgID=160526

"...Sorete o serote es un trozo de mierda sólido y continuo y su etimología es quizá ¡del griego serites!, montón, o quizás de zurullo a través de la voz lunfarda soruyo..."

¡Qué origen más conspicuo!

También envié una nota a Roxana Fitch, de Jergas del Habla Hispana
http://www.jergasdelhablahispana.org
para saber si ella opina algo a este respecto, y si conoce algún camino posible para esta "cruzada".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hay un *zuro* ([θuro] o [suro] que en lenguaje festivo bien podría dar *surete/zurete*, que no es difícil imaginar con una pronunciación más abierta (en *o*) de la primera sílaba (como _*zurito/zorito*_ 'palomo silvestre'). Por el significado ('corazón de la mazorca, tronco duro y ahusado que queda tras desgranar el maíz') podría, por paralelo de forma, cuadrar perfectamente al caso que se trata.
Evidentemente no es una certeza, sino un aporte más a la posible solución de la etimología del riopl. *sorete*. También es posible el cruce con otras palabras del mismo campo (mejor cagadero) semántico como _*zurullo/surullo*_, _*cerote/serote*_, y otras que se me escapan.


----------



## joseluisblanco

XiaoRoel: _grazas pola túa colaboración_. Interesante lo de *zuro*.
_Saúdos, desde o Río da Prata_ (mis padres de Vilanova de Arousa lo dirían distinto, pero me atengo al http://sli.uvigo.es/tradutor/)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola.

Parece que llego un poco atrasado a este hilo "fecal". Me gustaría aclarar esto:


joseluisblanco said:


> *cerote.*
> (de _cera_).
> ... *3.* m. coloq._ C. Rica_,_ El Salv._,_ Guat._ y_Nic._ Excremento sólido.
> 
> Creo que se acerca bastante; incluso leí en la web a un guatemalteco
> http://historiasyopiniones.blogspot.com/2007/03/que-serote.html
> que se acostumbra también _serote_, aunque no esté aprobada; o sea
> _cerote_ - _serote_ - _sorete_
> me parece bastante coherente.


 
 
Leí el blog sólo para darme cuenta de que el autor ignora el significado real de "cerote" y que ni siquiera la entrada en el DRAE lo convenció de que se escribe con "C" y no con "S".  La primera entrada dice:


> *cerote**.*
> (De _cera_).
> 
> *1. *m. Mezcla de pez y cera, o de pez y aceite, que usan los zapateros para encerar los hilos con que cosen el calzado.


 
La pez es:


> *pez**2**.*
> (Del lat. _pix, picis_).
> 
> *1. *f. Sustancia resinosa, sólida, lustrosa, quebradiza y de color pardo amarillento, que se obtiene echando en agua fría el residuo que deja la trementina al acabar de sacarle el aguarrás.


 
Al mezclar la pez con la cera, se obtiene una cosa pastosa y de color característico que se asemeja mucho a los que en Chile llaman _mojones. _De ahí que se llame así a los mismísimos "submarinos", y la palabra es prácticamente intercambiable por "pedazo de m...". Se considera una palabra tan vulgar que rara vez se veía escrita. Esto, sumado al seseo, hace que exista un montón de ídems que escriben "serote". De eso a que tenga algo que ver con el "sorete" rioplatense... cada vez lo dudo más.



joseluisblanco said:


> Eso sí, no me pregunten qué tiene que ver Centroamérica con el Rio de la Plata en esta cuestión.
> Saludos


 
Probablemente nada, pero ¿quién sabe?, el origen de la palabra bien podría ser el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Giorgio Lontano: gracias por tu aporte. No llegaste nada tarde, al contrario. Todavía no recibí respuesta de la AAL, pero sí de una persona que lleva una página web de jergas del habla hispana, dándome apoyo, ayuda e información sobre el tema.
Habiendo releído el hilo, yo personalmente me estoy inclinando a interpretar el origen por el lado de cerote - sorete, y en menor medida zurullo - zorullo - sorete. No es mi intención lograr la etimología de la palabra; no soy historiador, ni filólogo ni nada que se le parezca, aunque la mínima investigación desarrollada en este hilo es una buena documentación-opinión de partida.

Mi intención primaria era intentar que sea considerada la palabra sorete, pero ciertamente no es este el lugar, sino la RAE o la AAL (o la Academia Uruguaya). Temo que esto sea una tarea inabordable para mí. Haré mis intentos, de todos modos. Igualmente este hilo me parece valioso (como ya les dije, acaso deba estar en el foro Cultural Discussions) como crónica de la investigación conjunta.

Deseo insistir sin ser cargoso que esta palabra puede pertenecer a una larga lista de las que opinamos deberían pertenecer a nuestro diccionario, pero que no están; esto debe suceder todo el tiempo y así es la naturaleza de un lenguaje. Es sólo que en el caso de sorete, opino, que la inmensa mayoría de los rioplatenses considerarán extraño que no se la cuente. Por más que sea de mal gusto, soez o tabú.

En fin, saludos a todos. Lo mejor está por verse.


----------



## Ushuaia

Tarde, pero seguro. 

El DIEA (_Diccionario Integral del Español de la Argentina_), avalado por la AAL, incluye dos acepciones de _sorete_.
Como sustantivo masculino _grosero_, "porción de excremento humano o animal que se expele de una sola vez".
Como adjetivo _grosero_,  "que obra con maldad o tiene malas intenciones" (también funciona como sustantivo). 

Nada dice acerca de su origen, que fue lo que me trajo a este hilo. ¡Vamos de a una cosa: ya la tenemos en el diccionario!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Sorete*, voz que aparece en los léxicos como voz de Mendoza y Bolivia, es una forma seseante (la grafía debe ser *zerote*) de un grupo de palabras derivadas de *cera*, a partir de *cerote*, de la que es forma metatética el _*zorete*_ (o _*sorete*_) que tratamos. 
Algunas de este grupo de palabras para 'cagajón' son cruces de *cera* y _*gurullo*_  (_*zurullo*_, _*cerullo*_, _cerayo, ceroyo_) o usan diminutivos que substituyen a -_ullo_ como _*zuruco*_, mientras que otras evidencian una continuación de *cerote* con cambio de sentido: _*cerote, zorete*_.
Las _grafías con /s/ son incorrectas_ (derivan estas palabras de _*cera*_), _aunque fonéticas_ en variedades seseantes del español.
Este grupo de palabras son _panhispánicas_. *Cerote* en su sentido propio de 'mezcla de pez (o aceite) y cera que usan los zapateros' (que ya aparece en Nebrija, a fines del s. XV) es un _helenismo técnico del latín vulgar_. La _*similitud de aspecto de la mierda*_ _con el engrudo_ de los zapateros, _provoco la especialización semántica dentro del campo de la denominación de los excrementos_.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Ushuaia y XiaoRoel: excelentes aportes acerca del tema.
No sabía cuál era la grafía correcta (cómo lo hubiera podido saber) hasta que considerando si es derivación de *cera,* entonces, claro, debería ser zorete.
¡Que sea *zorete*, pues!
Lo que no sé es cómo cambiar el título del hilo...
Saludos


----------



## Ushuaia

La grafía "correcta", de momento, es la aceptada por la Academia en cuestión. Dejale _sorete. _


----------



## XiaoRoel

La tal AAL me parece que no hilan fino. Como dije es _metátesis_ del académico (está en el DRAE) *cerote*. Parece que estos señores de la AAL además de la metátesis, decidieron borrar de un plumazo su relación con _cera_ y la "sesearon" a lo bestia.
 Se ve que no consultaron el Corominas, ni respetaron la grafía que había dado Ciro Bayo en 1910 en su _Vocabulario criollo-español sud-americano_ (recoge hablas bolivianas y del Norte argentino), que recoge nuestro *zorete*. 
Un grave error, propio más de gente iletrada que de académicos. O quizás pensaron que venía de la voz griega σωρός usada en la botánica _soro_ 'montón'. ¿Quién lo sabe?
Sin comentarios.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Ciertamente, CiaoRoel. Aunque me permito en este momento, acaso, no machacar la cuestión *z* o *s.* Queda claro que debería ser *zorete*, si surge de *cerote* (sí y solo si). Si así hubiera sido, tal vez sería significativo que hubiera devenido como *sorete*, habida cuenta del seseo americano. Es más, sería un indicativo de la época en que se acuñó tal palabra, es decir cuando el seseo se estableció en Hispanoamérica. Ignoro fechas y procesos.
Más que nada, digo esto porque siendo una palabra que orilla el tabú, tan reñida con las buenas costumbres, debe haber quedado fuera de sesudas consideraciones idiomáticas y ortográficas... lo de ortográficas dicho sin doble sentido. Para otro hilo queda lo de orto.


----------



## Ushuaia

XiaoRoel said:


> La tal AAL me parece que no hilan fino. Como dije es _metátesis_ del académico (está en el DRAE) *cerote*. Parece que estos señores de la AAL además de la metátesis, decidieron borrar de un plumazo su relación con _cera_ y la "sesearon" a lo bestia.
> Se ve que no consultaron el Corominas, ni respetaron la grafía que había dado Ciro Bayo en 1910 en su _Vocabulario criollo-español sud-americano_ (recoge hablas bolivianas y del Norte argentino), que recoge nuestro *zorete*.
> Un grave error, propio más de gente iletrada que de académicos. O quizás pensaron que venía de la voz griega σωρός usada en la botánica _soro_ 'montón'. ¿Quién lo sabe?
> Sin comentarios.



Xiao, es "*s*orete". El DIEA registra el español de Argentina, te diría casi que el actual y reciente (¡es tarde para entrarle al prólogo!); acá, hoy por hoy, se escribe así.


----------



## Mate

La verdad es que es mejor _no recoger *z*orete,_ no sea cosa que haga _metástasis_, como asevera el amigo Xiao. 

Bromas aparte, aquí todos escribimos *s*orete con ese, incluso los de la vecina provincia de Entre Ríos, que pronuncian todo con la zeta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero si llega a entrar en el DRAE, tendrá que hacerlo con *z*.
_*Bonita voz*_. No me olvido del _pateando soretes_ de la Tonina del tango.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Lo que creo valioso (virtud grandiosa de internet) es que este hilo devino en una investigación concienzuda y concisa acerca del tema. Creo que presenta aportes sustanciales; yo aprendí mucho y creo que cualquiera que se interese obtendrá aquí sufucientes datos válidos. Es decir: la RAE podrá o no incluir este americanismo o voz rioplatense, lo que sería válido, pero este foro da cuenta acabada de las razones para considerar la tal inclusión.
No sé si lograré cumplir el trámite en la RAE; pero queda la constancia de este hilo para todo el mundo.
Saludos


----------



## Martoo

joseluisblanco said:


> *¡La palabra sorete existe!*​
> Muchas gracias.​



Yo me metí en este foro justamente para aprender cosas que desconocía y me encontré con que el mundo no sabe un sorete de nuestra cultura


----------



## joseluisblanco

Será *sorete* o *zorete*, pero será.


----------



## Circunflejo

joseluisblanco said:


> Será *sorete* o *zorete*, pero será.


En el Diccionario de Americanismos de la ASALE ya figura con ambas grafías.


----------



## Rocko!

coquis14 said:


> Discúlpa la ignorancia José , ¿pero existe la posibilidad de que esta palabra venga del lunfardo y por eso el diccionario no la registre?.


Si nos atenemos a las tesis "oficiales" (autores y gobierno argentino) de que el lunfardo existe como tal desde finales del siglo XIX y no antes, entonces sería un argentinismo nada más, ya que una de las apariciones por escrito más antiguas es del año *1821 *(eso sería "principios" del siglo XIX), publicada por Francisco de Paula Castañeda, "el Gauchipolítico", que escribió en ese año: "_un guisado de sapos, con una ensalada de cucarachas, y con un postre de soretes_".

Para mí no cabe duda de que con "soretes", De Paula Castañeda se refería a heces fecales, porque líneas antes había escrito: "_porque un sapo, y un cordero, una cucaracha, y una becacina (sic), el más exquisito dulce, y el estiércol más jumundo considerados en concepto metafísico son igualmente buenos en el olor, en el sabor, y en el provecho para el estómago_".

También pienso que con "s" debería entrar al diccionario si es que entra algún día.

Como digo siempre: si aparece escrito en una fecha dada, es porque la palabra ya existía desde antes; a veces, muchos años antes.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Qué bueno lo que aportas, Rocko! Muy cómico.


----------



## Entrerriano

Con estupor encuentro que el término en cuestión no aparece en el diccionario de la R.A.E. (que incluye cada barbarismo). 
Me sumo a la cruzada lingüística del amigo José Luis.


----------



## joseluisblanco

A mí se me hace evidente, a esta altura, que es metátesis (!) de cerote. Es cosa de nuestro idioma. Ya fue propuesto más arriba por otro forero.
Como dice la definición RAE sobre metátesis:
"Cambio de lugar de algún sonido en un vocablo, como en _perlado_ por _prelado_." Nos guste o no, nuestro lenguaje tiene estas costumbres.
Hay otras como _periglo_ y _peligro_.

En cambio _surullo, _que nombró también otro forero antes, parece sí derivar directamente de _zurullo, zuro_.
Saludos


----------

